# Time Machine, NAS, Mac est-ce possible ?



## ignace (10 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
je possede deux mac ( mini et macbook pro ). j'envisage l'achat d'un nas ( gestion fichiers, sauvegarde...). 
Ma question est il possible de n'avoir qu'une sauvegarde time machine sur le nas avec une sauvegarde automatique des deux mac, afin d'avoir exactement le meme systeme sur les deux machines ?

je ne sais pas si j'ai ete clair.

merci par avance


----------



## Daffy44 (10 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour

Chez moi un NAS synology avec plusieurs disques durs.
1 disque est dédié pour les TM de mes Mac.
Ça fonctionne très bien.
Chaque utilisateur TM Mac dispose d'un quota et ainsi assuré une rotation des sauvegardes TM.

Exemple
1 mba user TM dispose d'un quota de 500 go
Pour le Mac en question cela se presente comme un disque externe de 500 go
Connexion filaire préférable si possible même si cela fonctionne en wifi.


----------



## ignace (10 Décembre 2015)

Une seule sauvegarde tm pour les deux mac ? de maniere a avoir exactement le meme systeme, c'est bien ca que tu fais ?


----------



## Daffy44 (10 Décembre 2015)

Heu...non chaque Mac fait sa TM...
Une TM ext liee a un compte et une machine...alors si tu veux avoir une identique et unique... Je ne vois pas comment.


----------



## ignace (11 Décembre 2015)

n'y a t il pas d'autre moyen, en couplant deux time machine et une autre systeme ( synology ) qui s'occuperait d la sauvegarde et de la synchronisation entre les deux mac ?


----------



## aurique (11 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

que veux-tu faire EXACTEMENT ?  une sauvegarde TM ou une synchro de dossiers entre 2 macs ? 

Les 2 sont possibles avec un Synology. le tout est de savoir ce que tu veux .


----------



## ignace (11 Décembre 2015)

Et bien, avoir donc, une time machine pour chaque mac ( puisque une seule pour deux mac, n'est pas possible, si j'ai bien compris ) et dans le meme temps trouver un système qui synchronise l'ensemble des deux mac ( pas seulement un dossier )
je ne sais pas si je suis clair ? ( dans ma tete ça l'est, LoL )


----------



## aurique (11 Décembre 2015)

c'est un peu plus clair !!  

Sur un Syno, tu peux : 

Faire une sauvegarde TM pour chacun des mac.
Synchroniser des dossiers (le Home des mac par exemple) 
Par contre, faire une synchro intégrale des 2 mac, dans l'absolu, je pense que tu peux le faire mais  :

niveau réseau, tu va en avoir pour des heures pour la 1er synchro  
Ensuite, il va "synchronisé" en permanence (la moindre modif d'un  fichier system )
je vois pas l’intérêt (mais ce n'est que mon point de vue) de synchroniser TOTALEMENT 2 mac (y compris files systems et autres..).
Si vraiment , tu veux faire ça, tu pourrais faire un clone de l'un pour le restaurer sur l'autre de façon periodique a condition que les 2 mac puissent supporter les spécificités de l'autre.

J'ai peut-etre pas très bien compris aussi ..


----------



## ignace (11 Décembre 2015)

Je pense que tu as tres bien compris.
Mon intérêt pour la chose est de me retrouver avec en priorité les meme fichiers musicaux sur itunes, photos sur iphoto, sans avoir a brancher les téléphones, appareils photos et autres sur chaque mac.
dans l’idéal, je branche mon iphone avec les dernières photos a sauvegarder et elle sont poussées sur l'autre mac sans que j'intervienne.
je ne souhaite pas utiliser icloud ( ce qui simplifierais les choses je sais bien, mais je préférè garder un maximum mes documents chez moi )

Peut on imaginer faire les synchro seulement la nuit par exemple. 

Je rève peut etre un peu dans mes desirs.


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Décembre 2015)

Pour la musique, un NAS synology intègre un serveur iTunes donc solution ok
Pour les photo, c'est aussi possible. Le dossier photo du NAS te les rendra accessible sur toutes machines.
Tu peux aussi mettre une bibliothèque photo sur ton NAS et la partager sur différents Mac.
Mais une bibliothèque  système ne se partage pas entre Mac (même avec un compte identique, cela sera bancale)


----------



## Average Joe (11 Décembre 2015)

Pour partager des fichiers entre deux Mac à la maison, pas besoin d'un NAS. Il suffit d'activer le partage des fichiers sur chacun, cela suppose seulement qu'ils soient allumés tous les deux. Du coup, avec le Mac Mini je peux accéder à l'imprimante et au disques durs externes reliés à l'iMac et inversement.
Ainsi le Mini a deux bibliothèques iTunes : la sienne propre et celle de l'iMac au choix. Idem avec les vidéos, photos, etc.


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Décembre 2015)

Certes, mais un NAS apporte d'autres services et les Mac ne sont pas toujours on ou présents...


----------



## ignace (14 Décembre 2015)

Le partage des fichiers fonctionne bien , c'est vrai .
mais je recherche plutot un moyen de synchroniser regulierement mes deux mac entre eux de maniere a avoir les memes choses sur l'un et l'autre, le tout automatise sans trop d'intervention de ma part.
c'est pour ca que je demandais si un nas et une sauvegarde time mzachine pourraient m'aider. Mais si il faut obligatoirement un time machine par mac, alors pas de solution
Dans mon ideal, je synchronise/sauvegarde mon iphone avec les dernieres photos sur mon macbook, le systeme ( idéal qui n'existe pas) copie les nouveaux fichier sur mon mini ainsi je n'ai plus qu'a realiser une sauvagarde toutes les semaine du contenu du nas sur un dd externe pour avoir des tonnes de sauvegarde en cas de pepin


----------



## ignace (14 Décembre 2015)

Je viens de voir sur le site de synology. Cloud station ne serait pas un debut de reponse ?
je ne comprend pas tout mais cela sert a sauvegarder et synchroniser des dossiers, donc serait il possible de synchroniser les bibliotheque itunes, iphoto ?


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2015)

ignace a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur le site de synology. Cloud station ne serait pas un debut de reponse ?
> je ne comprend pas tout mais cela sert a sauvegarder et synchroniser des dossiers, donc serait il possible de synchroniser les bibliotheque itunes, iphoto ?


oui, c'est tout à fait possible et c'est d'ailleurs une solution plus qu'envisageable.
Je te conseille quand même de faire des essais et de bien sauvegarder tes données avant de te lancer dans la synchronisation qui pourrait, si mal maitrisée, entrainer la perte de données.


----------



## ignace (15 Décembre 2015)

il y a une chose que je ne comprend pas, est ce que tout reste en local lors de l'utilisation de cloudstation ?
Je ne souhaite pas utiliser icloud pour que mes donnees restent au mieux sous mon controle, alors si cela transite sur le net ca sera le meme probleme.


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Oui CloudStation peut faire de la synchro en interne (lan) ou en externe (wan).
Ceci dit, comme écrit plus haut le partage de fichiers "système" iPhoto iTunes est toujours un peu délicat.
Il faut plus considérer, je pense, une bibliothèque photo alimentée par l'un ou l'autre et partagée.
Soit via un simple partage en réseau afp ou mieux encore via le NAS en faisant un lun iscsi (pour faire court un partage d'un volume ou d'un dossier d'un NAS qui est considéré par le client comme unité "locale")
Du coup chaque Mac a seulement en local son disque "p" pour la bibliothèque photo non système et son disque "m" pour son iTunes (formatage sans journalisation)
Bémol
Le montage requiert l'utilisation d'un pilote...(non natif sous OS X - sic-)


----------



## ignace (15 Décembre 2015)

Merci a tous pour ces précisions, je pense commencer par m'equiper (DS215J ou 215plus) et voir par la suite ce qu'il convient d'utiliser, tout cela est trop abstrait sans bidouiller.


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Décembre 2015)

Bon courage


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2015)

Faire un iscsi est quand même compliqué (et "cher") pour pas grand chose


----------



## Daffy44 (16 Décembre 2015)

Compliqué....pas tant que ça... Cher.... Oui car Apple ne propose pas de montage gratuit....enfin le recours à un NAS comme dit plus haut amène bien d'autres service.
A chacun de voir.


----------



## ph81000 (16 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour !

 Pour les photos et le multimédia, oui le NAS Synology fonctionne bien.
 Plus de détails en français sur le site Synology. Et bien sur tu peux consulter utiliser ta musique, tes photos/vidéo aussi depuis un tel ou une tablette.

 Si tu veux synchroniser d'autres fichiers bureautiques pour pouvoir passer d'un Mac à un autre, Installes Cloud Station et utilises exclusivement ce dossier (avec l'arborescence que tu souhaite à l'intérieur) pour stocker tes données. De la même manière que pour le multimédia, il existe DSCloud (faire défiler la page) pour l'iPhone et l'iPad.

Bonnes Fêtes.


----------



## ignace (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous car depuis ce week end je suis équipé d'un ds215J avec deux disques dur de 2 To.
J'ai bien compris dis que ce que je souhaitais faire est impossible.
J'ai un peu regarder le fonctionnement de la gestion des différentes bibliothèque mac ( photo , iTunes ) avec un n'as en centralisation mais cela me gêne de ne pas avoir les fichiers en local.
Je suis donc un peu perdu quand a l'utilisation du nas.
Je pense donc m'organiser de façon a ce qu'il serve de stockage de secours de second niveau. ( fichiers sur machine (1) fichiers sur n'as ( avec réplication sur DD2  (2) fichiers sur DDE (3)

Je trouve dommage de ne pas pouvoir utiliser cloud station pour l'ensemble des données du mac.

Avez-vous des suggestions remarques ?
PS: je sais que je suis un peu lourd mais la venue du n'as a mené plus de questions que de réponse pour lem moment. le tout m'habite, lol.


----------



## Daffy44 (28 Décembre 2015)

La centralisation permet
D'alléger le stockage des Mac/PC 
De partager des données communes : photos musiques vidéos... 
D'accéder à ces donnés depuis l'intérieur. Lemme l'extérieur
De sécuriser via le raid
De permettre l'archivage sur support externe 
De permettre d'assurer la sauvegarde TM des Mac 
...

Après c'est une question d'utilisation et de "profondeur" : tu peux l'utiliser pour un minimum de choses ou pousser plus loin.

Pour ma part
Les données essentielles sont déportées sur le NAS
Photos musique vidéos et autres (gestion documents)
Les TM se font sur le NAS 
Une sauvegarde régulière sur disque usb encas de vol ou d'incendie (hd usb hors des locaux)
Ainsi je bénéficie
De la centralisation des données et de leur accès en interne et en externe
Photo a sur chaque Mac sa bibliothèque mais pointe sur le NAS
Les mignatures présentes permettent d'acceder aux photos meme hors connexion
Sinon en externe ça fonctionne avec le routage et les outils mis à disposition par le NAS (ds photo)
Et pour finir entre autres avantages, je peux faire des mises à plat des Mac rapidement puisque les donnes sont pour pratiquement tout externalisées.

Bon courage


----------

